# New Hampshire Sub Available



## mistydowg (Jan 8, 2005)

New Hampshire Sub Available ~ Primary location is north Manchester/Hooksett, NH area. I have three plow trucks and two snow blowers, and two powered snow shovels. I will travel, but travel fees do apply. I offer one time single plowing, or monthly/seasonal contracts. I am willing to provide estimates and discuss fees. As a dedicated individual with over 27 years experience and NO snow plowing related accidents, I would be willing to assist others in their account management. You may either email me at [email protected]l.com, or call me at 603-647-8489. Please leave a message should you get my answering machine.


----------

